# [RISOLTO] modules-update

## CLod

ho un problema con modules-update

```

 $ modules-update

/etc/modules.d/aliases: line 15: alias: char-major-10-175: not found

/etc/modules.d/aliases: line 15: alias: agpgart: not found

/etc/modules.d/aliases: line 16: alias: char-major-10-200: not found

/etc/modules.d/aliases: line 16: alias: tun: not found

/etc/modules.d/aliases: line 17: alias: char-major-81: not found

/etc/modules.d/aliases: line 17: alias: bttv: not found

/etc/modules.d/aliases: line 18: alias: char-major-108: not found

/etc/modules.d/aliases: line 18: alias: ppp_generic: not found

/etc/modules.d/aliases: line 19: alias: /dev/ppp: not found

/etc/modules.d/aliases: line 19: alias: ppp_generic: not found

/etc/modules.d/aliases: line 20: alias: tty-ldisc-3: not found

/etc/modules.d/aliases: line 20: alias: ppp_async: not found

/etc/modules.d/aliases: line 21: alias: tty-ldisc-14: not found

/etc/modules.d/aliases: line 21: alias: ppp_synctty: not found

/etc/modules.d/aliases: line 22: alias: ppp-compress-21: not found

/etc/modules.d/aliases: line 22: alias: bsd_comp: not found

/etc/modules.d/aliases: line 23: alias: ppp-compress-24: not found

/etc/modules.d/aliases: line 23: alias: ppp_deflate: not found

/etc/modules.d/aliases: line 24: alias: ppp-compress-26: not found

/etc/modules.d/aliases: line 24: alias: ppp_deflate: not found

/etc/modules.d/aliases: line 27: alias: loop-xfer-gen-0: not found

/etc/modules.d/aliases: line 27: alias: loop_gen: not found

/etc/modules.d/aliases: line 28: alias: loop-xfer-3: not found

/etc/modules.d/aliases: line 28: alias: loop_fish2: not found

/etc/modules.d/aliases: line 29: alias: loop-xfer-gen-10: not found

/etc/modules.d/aliases: line 29: alias: loop_gen: not found

/etc/modules.d/aliases: line 30: alias: cipher-2: not found

/etc/modules.d/aliases: line 30: alias: des: not found

/etc/modules.d/aliases: line 31: alias: cipher-3: not found

/etc/modules.d/aliases: line 31: alias: fish2: not found

/etc/modules.d/aliases: line 32: alias: cipher-4: not found

/etc/modules.d/aliases: line 32: alias: blowfish: not found

/etc/modules.d/aliases: line 33: alias: cipher-6: not found

/etc/modules.d/aliases: line 33: alias: idea: not found

/etc/modules.d/aliases: line 34: alias: cipher-7: not found

/etc/modules.d/aliases: line 34: alias: serp6f: not found

/etc/modules.d/aliases: line 35: alias: cipher-8: not found

/etc/modules.d/aliases: line 35: alias: mars6: not found

/etc/modules.d/aliases: line 36: alias: cipher-11: not found

/etc/modules.d/aliases: line 36: alias: rc62: not found

/etc/modules.d/aliases: line 37: alias: cipher-15: not found

/etc/modules.d/aliases: line 37: alias: dfc2: not found

/etc/modules.d/aliases: line 38: alias: cipher-16: not found

/etc/modules.d/aliases: line 38: alias: rijndael: not found

/etc/modules.d/aliases: line 39: alias: cipher-17: not found

/etc/modules.d/aliases: line 39: alias: rc5: not found

/etc/modules.d/aliases: line 42: alias: char-major-89: not found

/etc/modules.d/aliases: line 42: alias: i2c-dev: not found

```

i moduli contenuti in /etc/modules.d/aliases  sono corretti

a cosa è dovuta sta cosa?

----------

## CLod

inoltre al boot ho questo errore:

```

Failed to calculate modules dependencies

```

----------

## codadilupo

ricompila il kernel, e dopo ridai:

modules-update -f

Coda

----------

## CLod

fatto ma il problema rimane identico a prima

----------

## gutter

 *CLod wrote:*   

> fatto ma il problema rimane identico a prima

 

Che comandi hai lanciato per ricompilare il kernel?

----------

## CLod

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Che comandi hai lanciato per ricompilare il kernel?

 

```

make clean bzImage modules

make modules_install

cp System.map /boot

cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-<version>

```

----------

## CLod

ancora non son riuscito a risolverlo

nessuno ha altre idee?   :Sad: 

----------

## randomaze

 *CLod wrote:*   

> ancora non son riuscito a risolverlo
> 
> nessuno ha altre idee?  

 

Sposta la directory dei moduli (/lib/modules/<tuo-kernel>) e rifai il make module_install in modo da partire da una situazione pulita.

----------

## CLod

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sposta la directory dei moduli (/lib/modules/<tuo-kernel>) e rifai il make module_install in modo da partire da una situazione pulita.

 

già provato e riprovato

ho pulito la /lib/modules

ho anche installato il kernel suspend2 ora 

ma ogni volta che do modules-update force mi da quegli errori

sempre gli stessi

 :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad: 

----------

## CLod

ho ricompilato alcuni pacchetti. per la precisione questi:

```

>>> emerge (1 of 37) sys-apps/man-1.6-r1 to /

1137671279:  >>> emerge (2 of 37) sys-apps/man-pages-2.20 to /

1137671308:  >>> emerge (3 of 37) app-i18n/man-pages-it-0.3.4 to /

1137671320:  >>> emerge (4 of 37) sys-apps/grep-2.5.1-r8 to /

1137671332:  >>> emerge (5 of 37) sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r3 to /

1137671338:  >>> emerge (6 of 37) sys-apps/baselayout-1.11.14 to /

1137671343:  >>> emerge (7 of 37) sys-devel/gnuconfig-20051223 to /

1137671346:  >>> emerge (8 of 37) sys-libs/db-4.2.52_p2-r1 to /

1137671453:  >>> emerge (9 of 37) sys-libs/gdbm-1.8.3-r2 to /

1137671459:  >>> emerge (10 of 37) sys-devel/libperl-5.8.7 to /

1137671634:  >>> emerge (11 of 37) dev-lang/perl-5.8.7-r3 to /

1137671634:  >>> emerge (12 of 37) dev-libs/openssl-0.9.7e-r2 to /

1137671753:  >>> emerge (13 of 37) app-misc/ca-certificates-20050804 to /

1137671758:  >>> emerge (14 of 37) net-misc/wget-1.10.2 to /

1137671796:  >>> emerge (15 of 37) app-arch/cpio-2.6-r5 to /

1137671809:  >>> emerge (16 of 37) sys-devel/make-3.80-r2 to /

1137671832:  >>> emerge (17 of 37) sys-devel/libtool-1.5.22 to /

1137671899:  >>> emerge (18 of 37) sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.5 to /

1137671912:  >>> emerge (19 of 37) sys-apps/gawk-3.1.4-r4 to /

1137671979:  >>> emerge (20 of 37) app-editors/nano-1.3.9 to /

1137672005:  >>> emerge (21 of 37) sys-devel/flex-2.5.4a-r6 to /

1137672025:  >>> emerge (22 of 37) sys-libs/com_err-1.38 to /

1137672025:  >>> emerge (23 of 37) sys-libs/ss-1.38 to /

1137672025:  >>> emerge (24 of 37) sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.38 to /

1137672026:  >>> emerge (25 of 37) sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.2.2 to /

1137672036:  >>> emerge (26 of 37) sys-apps/file-4.13 to /

1137672056:  >>> emerge (27 of 37) app-arch/bzip2-1.0.3-r5 to /

1137672080:  >>> emerge (28 of 37) sys-libs/pam-0.78-r3 to /

1137672226:  >>> emerge (29 of 37) sys-apps/shadow-4.0.7-r4 to /

1137672251:  >>> emerge (30 of 37) sys-apps/less-385_p4-r2 to /

1137672266:  >>> emerge (31 of 37) app-crypt/hashalot-0.3-r1 to /

1137672270:  >>> emerge (32 of 37) sys-apps/util-linux-2.12r-r1 to /

1137672339:  >>> emerge (33 of 37) net-misc/rsync-2.6.0-r6 to /

1137672354:  >>> emerge (34 of 37) sys-apps/debianutils-2.14.1-r1 to /

1137672359:  >>> emerge (35 of 37) sys-process/psmisc-21.9 to /

1137672365:  >>> emerge (36 of 37) sys-apps/findutils-4.1.20-r2 to /

1137672378:  >>> emerge (37 of 37) sys-devel/m4-1.4.3 to /

```

con etc-update ho deciso di fargli modificare il file /etc/modules.d/aliases

ora se commento tutti gli altri file dentro quella dir, che sono alsa e i386, modules-update funziona senza problemi

eppure il file è rimasto identico a prima e i permessi sono identici

bhooooooo   :Confused: 

edit: nulla ho risolto finalmente

grazie a tutti per i suggerimenti

ho ricreato i file da zero e ora pare andare

bhoooo   :Smile: 

----------

## vaporino

CLod, ho anch'io il tuo stesso problema!!!!

Ma non ho capito bene quello che hai fatto!!!

A cosa serve etc-update???

Quali pacchetti hai riemerso???

Grazie

----------

## vaporino

Vorrei capire che nome hanno quei pacchetti per essere ricompilati con emerge!!!

E poi con etc-update che cosa hai fatto di preciso!!!

Aspetto tue notizie CLod

----------

## CLod

hai errori su modules-update?

verifica che i permessi dei files  sotto /etc/modules.d/ siano così

```

-rw-r--r--

```

mi pare che alla fine il mio problema fosse quello e niente di piu'

ciao

----------

## vaporino

Grazie mille CLod,

ero riuscito a risolvere il poblema, bastava cambiare i permessi dei file!!!

Ma ora ho combinato una bella caz...a!!! Dato che non riuscivo ad avviare gnome........ho provato a dare i permessi di lettura di scrittura ed execute a tutti i file con 

chmod -R 777 /

E ora non riesco più a fare il login!!!! 

Mi sento perso.........come posso rimettere le cose a posto!!!

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

Scusa vaporino ma l'utilita' di postare due volte la stessa cosa in due topic diversi me la spieghi? o qui o dall'altra parte....

----------

## makoomba

 *vaporino wrote:*   

> Dato che non riuscivo ad avviare gnome........ho provato a dare i permessi di lettura di scrittura ed execute a tutti i file con 
> 
> chmod -R 777 /
> 
> E ora non riesco più a fare il login!!!! 
> ...

 

completi l'opera con rm -rf / e reinstalli il tutto.

----------

## Luca89

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> completi l'opera con rm -rf / e reinstalli il tutto.

 

quoto, c'è poco da fare, hai incasinato tutti i permessi., al limite un "emerge -e world" potrebbe essere anche un buon compromesso anche se reinstallare è sempre meglio.

----------

## Cazzantonio

emerge -e world? mmm.... secondo me tanto vale reinstallare....

comunque è la cosa più folle che ho visto fare finora   :Very Happy:  (eccetto rm -rf / ovviamente   :Rolling Eyes:   :Wink:  )

----------

## vaporino

Scusate la mi aignoranza ma con 

rm -rf /

cosa rimuovo esattamente!!!

E poi scusate ancora la mia ignoranza.....ma se do qualsiasi permesso ai file perchè succede tutto sto casino!!!Va contro la mia logica.....non sono permessi che riguardano gli utenti????

P.S: MeMyselfAndI mi scuso per aver postato due volte lo stesso messaggio........ma mi sento perso, non so che cavolo fare!!!

----------

## vaporino

Ok ho capito da solo a cosa serve l'opzione -rf!!!

Perfetto allora non mi tocca instalare gentoo da capo!!!

Sicuri che non c'è nessun altra soluzione???

Grazie a tutti cmq per avermi confortato in un certo senso  :Wink: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *vaporino wrote:*   

> Sicuri che non c'è nessun altra soluzione???

 

Si...

Purtroppo in un sistema linux i permessi servono... ( e anche se non servissero comunque avresti fatto un bel macello lo stesso   :Wink:  )

----------

